# White/Blue/Black



## mslips (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm back for another tut finally!

Anyways this is for the white, blue, & black look.

Tools: (from top left) 








-i forgot to put smashbox photo finish primer in the pics

-image essentials crease brush

-japonesque med. detailer

-japonesque crease

-mac 224se

-maybelline angle brush

-2 eye brushes from the phillipines

-japonesque medium squirrel

-urban decay primer potion

-nyc translucent powder

-little brush from sephora palette

-maybelline define a lash

-avon makeup eraser pencil

-bare minerals medium beige

-revlon colorstay e/s in pure pearl 

-urban decay e/s in oil slick

-bourjois effet 3d gloss clear

-smashbox fusion soft lights in intermix

-urban decay e/s in peace

-too faced line and define

-wet & wild bronzer in tahitian tan

-mac fluidline in blacktrack

-bare escentuals heavenly face brush

-angled blush brush

-bare escentuals max. concealer brush

-japonesque powder brush



1. moisturize and prime face with photo finish, then i conceal dark circles and other problem areas and apply bare minerals foundation in circular motion with the heavenly face brush. i concealr darker areas with the max concealer brush. Then I set the foundation with NYC translucent powder.
















2. I contour my cheeks with the angled blush brush and wet & wild bronzer and balance it out by applying on temples, nose, upper lip, forehead, & chin.






3. I fill in brows with too faced line and define & maybelline's angle brush 






4. Take a thick layer of powder under eyes to catch shadow fallout. I line the bottom inner corners with the japonqesque med detailer and pure pearl e/s, ud peace & ud oil slick.
















5. I apply UDPP all over eyelids and blend with more on the crease.






6. Now I apply pure pearl on the lids with more on the inner corners and less on the brow bones.






7. With the med. e/s brush I apply peace along the crease around pure pearl.






here's what it should look like so far, don't worry bout the perfection, you'll perfect it later because this takes a lot of blending lol.






8. Now I took oil slick and applied it along the crease around peace.






















9. I softened the harshness of the black with the mac 224se and pure pearl.






10. Since the black overtook peace, I reapplied peace and kept blending with oil slick over and over again.











here's what it's like






11. wipe away the fallout with a big brush! now...thanks to kerrie for that shadow shaping tip. i erase some of the ends with my avon makeup eraser pencil and swipe it up and away with a q-tip, then conceal with the bare minerals.











12. I lined the eyes with fluidline and wing it up.






13. I curled lashes, applied mascara, re-powdered, and applied soft lights on my cheekbones to highlight and glossed the lips up.






The end result!
















then I was off to boystown =)


----------



## n_c (Aug 7, 2007)

Excellent tut! You look beautiful.


----------



## poppy z (Aug 7, 2007)

great tut, thx!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 7, 2007)

very pretty! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ithica (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous! Fantastic colours


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

I love it, your eyes look fantastic.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

omg..GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, looks beautiful! You have such amazing blending skillz. 

PS - I love the shirt \m/


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 7, 2007)

pretty pretty


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

You look like a doll! Lovely lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for taking time to do this wonderful tut


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

great tut! i always love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, ot, are you filipino?


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 7, 2007)

sOo beautiful i love the tut. omg i wish i had you lips lol.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## applefrite (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job !!!


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

very pretty =)


----------



## mslips (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_great tut! i always love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, ot, are you filipino?_

 
thanks! why yes i am half flip & half mex. it's nice to finally have another flip ask that! btw i love your smiley wave thing it's too cute!


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

*claps* you're such a PRO!!! great tut! thanks!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 15, 2007)

Boystown's not ready for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The look is adorable, the Maiden shirt just completes the look. Good job.


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## mzmiztiza (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh love this tutorial! Definitely will have to try this!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

great tut!!


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for this one, I love it!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow that's so pretty! I need an avon eraser stick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Awesome job!

Oh PS I have the Iron Maiden shirt too! lol


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 23, 2007)

holy moly! looking so pretty! i love your tuts its so entertaining and useful, thanks so much


----------



## M_O_O_N (Aug 24, 2007)

I LOVE IT, u look greaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 24, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## anickia (Aug 24, 2007)

you always do dynamic tuts. very nice


----------



## NLoveW630 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very nice and clean job...


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 26, 2007)

You look amazing, awesome tut.


----------



## mslips (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Your Tuts Always Rock And This One Is No Exception!


----------



## pichima (Sep 15, 2007)

wow you are so talented, I love this tut!
thanx a lot


----------



## Miss World (Sep 15, 2007)

This is a very pretty look! you wear it so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## starxrie1 (Sep 19, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## bby112 (Sep 20, 2007)

nice blending skills! I love the wing that you did with the eyeliner.  your absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

I love it.
You have such beautiful, full features.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 20, 2007)

Simply gorgeous.  Fantastic tutorial.


----------



## babecakes (Sep 21, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Baby Mac (Sep 21, 2007)

Amazing skill!


----------



## Jessimaka (Sep 23, 2007)

i love it! love the blue! =D


----------



## twinkley (Sep 23, 2007)

I just adore your eyebrows...They are AMAZING. Please, come on pluck mine into that same shape. ;D Brilliant...So beautiful.


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 23, 2007)

i love your looks... this one is gorgeoussss


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

You rock... awesome skills


----------



## mslips (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you girls! =D


----------



## BarbaraM (Dec 16, 2007)

great tutorial , really!!
thank you very very much!!
do you think i can do that with the others flashy colors from ud deluxe shadows? i mean , take a white and a black shadow, and at the midle put the flashy color? have you tried?
anyway thanks a lot! you are gorgeous even without make up!!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Dec 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

you're gorgeous!!! i couldn't do my makeup like that.. if my life depended on it. lol. maybe i'll try this look tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fingie (Dec 18, 2007)

Hot look!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 20, 2007)

So this is how its done...lol Lovely!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 21, 2007)

i love it !! looks so nice !!!!


----------



## Honey Flash (Dec 23, 2007)

OMG! You have the nicest eyebrows I've seen! Do you do anything special to them or all natural?

Love the tutorial.


----------



## kitanaX (Dec 24, 2007)

owwwww that blue is gorgeous!


----------



## angeluv009 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks so much! i've been dying to get a tutorial for a look like this with colors that I actually have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THANK YOU!
happy holidays


----------



## mslips (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey Flash* 

 
_OMG! You have the nicest eyebrows I've seen! Do you do anything special to them or all natural?

Love the tutorial._

 
Thanks! they were actually thicker at the time of this tutorial, but i alternate a lot. I love em thin though. Mainly I pluck almost all of the hairs where my arch is, and then i fill in with a dark brown brow powder. =)

i also trim and tweeze my brows every other day.


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

great tut


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

looks great! i might try that tomorrow!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love this one! Its one of my favs


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great look!  I am so going to have to try this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so pretty you look like a doll.


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

thankies!!


----------

